# Cherry Eye ?



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

My pups were playing very hard today with other pups. I noticed Milo had something going on with his eye. Someone told me it was Cherry Eye and it happens to their dog every time he plays hard. Is this true? Is this ok? Should I be taking Milo to the vet?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes take your pup to the vet, if it is cherry eye in the early stages it can be pushed back into place. Later it requires surgery, even then the sooner the easier and less costly the surgery.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

I looked at Milo this morning and his eye looks normal. Still take him to the vet? Don't let him play rough anymore? Is this going to happen every time he plays?


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Yes take your pup to the vet, if it is cherry eye in the early stages it can be pushed back into place. Later it requires surgery, even then the sooner the easier and less costly the surgery.


ok thanks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree - take him to the vets so they can look at it. My Lexi had a cherry eye = and thankfully we caught it early - she still had to have surgery but it has been almost 4 years and she has had no re-occurrance!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Cherry eye*

Hi Annmarie,

Our Keeper had cherry eye which had surgery when he was about 15 weeks old. He is fine. The medicine to see if that would 'cure' it didn't work, but the surgeon was great. Be sure that the only way it is fixed is by 'tucking' it in with a stitch, not removing the gland. The gland needs to continue to work and not having it could be a problem later on.

Also, in case you're interested, after lots of back and forth with the AKC, they decided that the correct procedure of stitching the gland in place was okay if you wanted to show the dog. We had lots of interesting conversations about what they previously said about removing the gland.

At any rate, good luck with Milo--I'd certainly address it ASAP.

Shirley H.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

I took Milo to the vet but by the time we were there his eye looked normal. I had them check him out anyway. They said to watch it and if it happened again to try and bring him in that same day so they could look at it. Thank you for all the suggestions. Hoping this does not happen again.


----------

